# Little Apricot Bowl



## Dane Fuller (Apr 28, 2012)

My In-Laws have an apricot orchard and last years triple digit days and drought nearly wiped it out. I turned this little bowl out of a chunk that my F-I-L gave me.
[attachment=4901]
[attachment=4902]
[attachment=4903]
[attachment=4904]
[attachment=4905]


----------



## JMC (Apr 28, 2012)

Very nice.


----------



## BarbS (Apr 28, 2012)

Beautiful, Dane!


----------



## BangleGuy (Apr 28, 2012)

That turned out really great. It is hard to find a piece apricot that isn't full of checks from drying.


----------



## brown down (Apr 28, 2012)

nicely done!


----------



## DKMD (Apr 28, 2012)

That looks great, Dane! The pictures show really well on this site, too!


----------



## Kenbo (Apr 29, 2012)

Now that's awesome. I love the detail and the shape. Great work.


----------



## EricJS (Apr 29, 2012)

Beautiful bowl! I love the design & apricot is a beautiful turning wood!


----------



## Kevin (Apr 29, 2012)

Dane that's really a beauty. Could you please give the size when you post pics it's hard for me to tell what size this is. Very pretty and I echo Zoe's request about the black beading - nice touch and curious how you did it.


----------



## Dane Fuller (Apr 30, 2012)

Thanks for all the kind words. I apologize for not replying sooner but our home internet was out all weekend. 




Missus Rebuild said:


> Really beautiful work, Dane! Question from a someday-turner: how did you put the stria/grooves on the side, and what did you use to get the color dark inside them?






Kevin said:


> Dane that's really a beauty. Could you please give the size when you post pics it's hard for me to tell what size this is. Very pretty and I echo Zoe's request about the black beading - nice touch and curious how you did it.




*Zoe & Kevin...*
I turned the bead with a 1/4" detail gouge that I've put a very pointed fingernail grind on. It works great in tight places. Then I grooved each side of it with a catch all tool that I made out of an old square shank screw driver. I call it my catch all tool because its been used for anything from hollowing to detail work. After that, I burned in the grooves with a wire burnisher. Here are some pics of both:

[attachment=4990]
[attachment=4991]


----------



## Dane Fuller (Apr 30, 2012)

Thanks for all the kind words. I apologize for not replying sooner but our home internet was out all weekend. 




Missus Rebuild said:


> Really beautiful work, Dane! Question from a someday-turner: how did you put the stria/grooves on the side, and what did you use to get the color dark inside them?






Kevin said:


> Dane that's really a beauty. Could you please give the size when you post pics it's hard for me to tell what size this is. Very pretty and I echo Zoe's request about the black beading - nice touch and curious how you did it.




*Zoe & Kevin...*
Sorry about not posting a size. This got sent to another turner in California as my half of a bowl swap. I can't remember exactly but it's somewhere around 6"D x 2.5"T.
I turned the bead with a 1/4" detail gouge that I've put a very pointed fingernail grind on. It works great in tight places. Then I grooved each side of it with a catch all tool that I made out of an old square shank screw driver. I call it my catch all tool because its been used for anything from hollowing to detail work. After that, with the piece still spinning on the lathe, I burned in the grooves with a wire burnisher. Here are some pics of both:

[attachment=4990]
[attachment=4991]

Excuse the mess. Kevin, could that be some flecks of red in those shavings??? There may be another FBE HF posted soon. 

ALSO, if you use a wire burnisher like this make sure to tie it off on a couple pieces of dowel or something. You *DON'T* want to wrap the ends around your fingers!


----------



## TimR (Apr 30, 2012)

Nice work Dane! I say anytime you can keep a fruit wood together long enough to get it off the lathe in one piece you're doing well!


----------

